# 2nd craft show evaulation



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's my summary of the 2nd craft show I went to. I sell board, pizza peel, and animal banks. Etsy shop is foursonswoodworking. This was a fund raiser for the local Catholic grade school. I'm pretty disappointed about the lack of sales. I think I haven't found the right upscale show to attend. These people weren't going to spend $50+ on a board. 8×10 is really cramped with 2 8' tables I rented from them. I wish promoters would take some time and verify that rentals would fit 'nicely' in a booth.

There were 100ish vendors in 2 main rooms and classrooms. There were a lot of knit goods - scarfs, hair nets, doggy sweaters… Couple across the aisle were sell glass flowers glued up glass candle holders, plates, candy dishes onto one another to make a design. They then epoxied a sheet metal piece that would fit around a piece of re-bar. You put these in your garden/yard. There was a vendor with laser/cnc cut crosses, names, cutesy sayings…., another with bowls and pens he turned on a lathe. Handful of commercial vendors. I was the only one with pizza peels and boards.

Like the one in the spring the traffic was light. The $4.00 admission fee probably didn't help. My stuff was probably over price for this show. I had a buddy that came down to sit and talk with for a couple of hours and he agreed. 
The woman across the aisle wasn't very friendly. The first thing she said when they walked in during setup was "you're across your space". My wife was able to smile and say nice things to her as the evening progresses. The 8×10 booths were too small for the 2 8' tables I rented from them. I was in a corner booth against 2 exterior walls with a door in the middle of the booth. I questioned the organizers at length about the legality of blocking the door. Fortunately, the fire marshal didn't stop by. I was in the main room rather than a class room which was good.

The animal banks were the best sellers at $28-36. I sold one larger board, and a trivet. I thought the pizza peels at $44 were a fair price but didn't sell any, no other boards sold. Got tired of hearing "those are good paddle boards" for the long narrow boards. Lots of compliments but not a large number of sales.

Facts:
• Total miles driven: 10
•  Booth cost: $60
• Food cost: $0
• Travel cost: $0
• Total sales: $235 Netted: $174
• # of people we met during the event from the producer: 0
• Visits in our booth by a promoter's representative: 0
• Saturday alarm: none
• transactions: 6
• # woodworking vendors: Pen and bowl guy, Cnc/laser cut sign guy, outdoor lettering on old cedar fence board. No real competition.
• Returning next year? ???? probably not
• Items sold: 7
• Cutting Boards: 1
• Trivet: 1
• Animal banks: 5


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

wife and I did the lacross center holiday fair this past weekend. thursday-sunday sold 15 keepsake boxes and 4 cutting boards. the first day I sold 7 boxes just like these









.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think it's fair to say these are hit and miss if taken as a whole, but it's not just an even thing, some who do well, really clean up, others not so much.

Could be audience, or area. Selling expensive wood trinkets in a depressed economy area probably isn't happening. In an area of good growth, and steady incomes, yeah I see that as probable.

Plus, of some of the items I have seen, some are just way overpriced for what they are. Reality sets in when no one buys.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't done any craft shows but I would probably avoid any that charge an admission unless they have a reputation of high attendance. I know that me and my wife would never pay an admission to go to one so you have a limited audience right off the bat. From your description, I would certainly have been mad if we had paid a total of $8 for that one.

I am curious how your Etsy store does in comparison. Is it worth your trouble and expense?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't do many craft shows these days but think you did pretty good for show so close to home. You didn't mention whether collected sales tax or not and if you need a vendors license.

Think booth fee little high for just one table. You don't say if could provide your own table(s) or display stands. Being a charity event I doubt $4 entry fee kept buyers from spending money.

Not sure you overpriced your items, hard to say with only light traffic and time of year. Bottom line, you know your cost to make those items and now time to get paid.

Found did no better at upscale shows & fairs considering higher entry fees, cost for travel, lodging, & food. Did better at local shows/fairs, & farmers markets. Back then learn a lot from other vendors attending same events. Found going back to same events more than once often helped sales, people glad to see you & buy.

Think going to find free entry events getting less and not just charities charging entry fees today.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Etsy is a bomb also. 11 sales in over a bit more than a year. Most have been animal banks, couple of pizza peels, no boards. 
Shop is foursonswoodworking on Etsy


----------

